# Treatment of cornual pregnancy



## kellyg (Jun 21, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions in coding the surgical treatment of a cornual pregnancy.  The procedure began with a D&C, followed by laparoscopy for removal of the cornual pregnancy.  The procedure was converted to an open procedure. No resection of tube/ovary/ or uterus was necessary.  CPT's???


----------

